# Alarm Issues



## Tylerjohn (Nov 11, 2008)

I recently killed the battery on my 2003 Ford van. We're talking completely discharged. The truck has an Audiovox Pursuit Pro 9232s alarm that was dealer installed. Since the battery issue the alarm went from being an active alarm to a passive alarm. It's driving me insane.

I realize the loss of battery power somehow changed this alarms settings. I just can't seem to figure out how to restore the original function. I've done an extensive google search and have yet to see this exact issue addressed. I do have a inquiry in with Audiovox's tech dept. but I don't know if and when I'll hear from them. Any help would be great. I'd prefer to not have to go back to Ford.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Tylerjohn said:


> I recently killed the battery on my 2003 Ford van. We're talking completely discharged. The truck has an Audiovox Pursuit Pro 9232s alarm that was dealer installed. Since the battery issue the alarm went from being an active alarm to a passive alarm. It's driving me insane.
> 
> I realize the loss of battery power somehow changed this alarms settings. I just can't seem to figure out how to restore the original function. I've done an extensive google search and have yet to see this exact issue addressed. I do have a inquiry in with Audiovox's tech dept. but I don't know if and when I'll hear from them. Any help would be great. I'd prefer to not have to go back to Ford.


 You need the install/owners manual, I had to get rid of all my old manuals as the box weighted too much. And it has been to long for me to remember how, usually the dealer has a local installer do the work for them. You might ask where they get it done.


----------

